# Have you ever found your twin?



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not your actual blood relative twin. Not someone who looks just like you (although if you did find someone who looks just like you, that would be an interesting story too, I guess. :lol )

I think that one of the most compelling things about the internet is it opens up the world in a way that has never really been possible. Did you ever wonder really how unique you actually are? I don't mean to ask if you found someone EXACTLY like you down to the last detail. But I think most people really want to find someone who mirrors them. I think it's a basic desire everyone has. Probably even if you don't like yourself very much. It's still just an irresistible thing to ponder (IMO). 

I guess maybe some people don't have to look very far or very hard. I don't know. I guess it depends on how "weird" you are. :lol

I have observed some people who reminded me a little of myself in some ways but never really that close.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Addendum. I think I would say that maybe I've come (relatively) close on occasion. A few times even on this forum (though I rarely say anything). I think when you tell someone they remind you of yourself they don't think much of it or they think you're just trying to flatter them.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i've had a few people tell me i look just like their relative. they never showed me what their relative looks like, though. :stu

it's probably better i never knew. their relative probably looked hideous or not even like me.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Met a girl online who was as depraved as me, actually more than me. But we "had" to "part ways"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Also no not really though some people (very few,) get closer than others.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Also no not really though some people (very few,) get closer than others.


 I keep seeing and have only ever seen this show through little youtube clips posted on forums. Mainly this lemongrab shouting (screaming, wailing?). And it seems pretty hilarious and over the top but I wonder if it's only hilarious because I am seeing it infrequently and out of context. Anyway, I digress, back to the topic.

I actually found a twin in my hometown of only 20k people. Less at the time. Had all the same hobbies, same interests, listened to the same music, had the same political views, born only a couple days apart, both socially awkward and anxious, had similar family dynamics, on and on and etc. It was uncanny. The major difference between us was I was 8" taller and 60 pounds heavier. And he eventually shed some of his anxieties, got a live in girlfriend, and went to work when I still am chasing the college education dream and a lonely *******. Oh well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Steve French said:


> I keep seeing and have only ever seen this show through little youtube clips posted on forums. Mainly this lemongrab shouting (screaming, wailing?). And it seems pretty hilarious and over the top but I wonder if it's only hilarious because I am seeing it infrequently and out of context. Anyway, I digress, back to the topic.


Yeah I've only seen clips on YouTube. Mostly Lemongrab related clips and a bunch of Bubbeline clips more recently. It has a kind of surreal quality. The creator of it (Pendleton Ward) apparently also worked on The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack which some guy I knew at uni was kind of obsessed with. This is my favourite clip though that was probably one of the first I found from it so random:






Also there are some great remixes:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Most people don't believe in this but I honestly believe I discovered my Twin Flame. It is a higher level of Soulmate. In fact a Soulmate is no comparison. It is like the person is the other half of your Soul and vice versa. In this connection you and your "twin" are alike. You reflect one another like a mirror. They see you in them and you see them in you. You can even have a sense of familiarity. A "home" kind of feeling. They know you more than you know yourself and vice versa. You think alike but it is express somewhat diffently. You like similar things. You even share some of the same inner hardships. At the same time you two are polar opposites complementing one another. One is the Divine Masculine while the other is the Divine Feminine. This is no average connection or anything simple as meeting someone so is like your average twin. It is BEYOND that. It is on a Spiritual Level. I don't expect people to believe and understand this.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah I think @Eleonora91 is my twin but she got the good genes


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

No I haven't. but I haven't met enough people. I guess the girl I'm talking to now is the closest to me personality wise. But we're also very different. So no I can't say I've met my "twin" yet.

Interesting question for sure. Given what I know of myself. I'd be hard pressed to think I'd ever meet my "twin". That might be kind of scary.


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Yeah I think @*Eleonora91* is my twin but she got the good genes


If we're twins we share the same genes man


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

Fun Spirit said:


> Most people don't believe in this but I honestly believe I discovered my Twin Flame. It is a higher level of Soulmate. In fact a Soulmate is no comparison. It is like the person is the other half of your Soul and vice versa. In this connection you and your "twin" are alike. You reflect one another like a mirror. They see you in them and you see them in you. You can even have a sense of familiarity. A "home" kind of feeling. They know you more than you know yourself and vice versa. You think alike but it is express somewhat diffently. You like similar things. You even share some of the same inner hardships. At the same time you two are polar opposites complementing one another. One is the Divine Masculine while the other is the Divine Feminine. This is no average connection or anything simple as meeting someone so is like your average twin. It is BEYOND that. It is on a Spiritual Level. I don't expect people to believe and understand this.


Yeah this. That's kind of how I feel with this girl I've been with the past 14 months. She's like twin flame. We're similar in many ways but the polar opposite in others. But familiar. Red String of Fate too.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

twin independent camshafts with variable cam timing

Aphex Twin


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Eleonora91 said:


> If we're twins we share the same genes man


Stacks doesn't have, or need genes. Or jeans. Or any clothing donning his lower quarters.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

there's no one like me


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

SplendidBob said:


> Eleonora91 said:
> 
> 
> > If we're twins we share the same genes man
> ...


 :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, and I hope there is no one out there that looks like me.

I did run into a guy at a McDonald's in Jackson, Wyoming once that looked EXACTLY like my dad. (My dad was deceased at that time)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I did find this song recently:


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

No, but I did find Jennifer Lawrence's twin though, she was a psychiatrist who was not only identical in looks, but her voice and the way that she spoke and acted were pretty much identical. It was really weird to have Jennifer Lawrence walk in the room. She said she often had others tell her she looks like Jennifer Lawrence. I also had another doctor who looked very similar to Jonathan Groff from Mind Hunters, same voice, very similar but slightly different face, though he had the same hair and eyes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I saw a guy that looked like a slightly overweight Hawkeye/Clint Barton yesterday. (The film actor.) He has a very common kind of look though.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I have found her, she's from my town. We're not related as far as I can know. She looks a lot like me and many people were telling that to me. They said they either thought it was me or they thought she was my sister. It's people who knew me and didn't know her, people who knew her but saw me for the first time of their lives, people who knew us both. 

Her hair's just lighter, she's happier and she's more social etc. The only thing that makes us ''twins'' is the way we look. It feels very weird and almost surreal.

I don't feel jealous though cause I hate the way we look. I feel sorry for her too. Makes me think she would be more socially successful than she is, it would make her luckier, happier if she would have better looks as well with the upbringing she already had.

As for ''twin'' people in terms of character, it's less surprising to me because I know about character patterns and I was suspecting they exist before that. I don't think it's that unique cause people are pretty alike. Even if you think you're strange then there are plenty of people like you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, Prince William. I have more hair, though.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Not that I know of Jim.

Star Trekking across the Universe. :b


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

The older I get the harder it seems to find someone a lot like me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Not mine, but I've found at least 2 dozen copies of my cousin no exaggeration. _At least. _Me, my brother and his brother and sister make it a game to find new copies of him.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*?*

I voted but why multi-select? :lol


----------



## White Shirt Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

This chick I used to be friends with found my twin online, he was in a gum commercial.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm a typical overweight neckbeard millennial, shaved head and beard, so I see lots of similar looking guys. But a twin, no way. I'm definitely peculiar looking


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No, I've never seen or met anyone like myself or who even really looks like me (lucky for them). There are, ofc, plenty of people who are as odd as me, but in different ways that don't really overlap. Weirdos don't generally have any more in common with each other than they do with anyone else.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

truant said:


> No, I've never seen or met anyone like myself or who even really looks like me (lucky for them). There are, ofc, plenty of people who are as odd as me, but in different ways that don't really overlap. Weirdos don't generally have any more in common with each other than they do with anyone else.


 This is very true. I think sometimes it can be even more depressing for people to be on a forum like this one because the number of active posters is shrinking all the time. And you make a good point. No matter how similar 2 or more people seem to be, every single person absolutely is an individual. I have found really that most of the time similarities are superficial and when you really dig you find major differences.

I think this is probably the biggest reason so many relationships fail. People just dive right in and find a lot of thorns later on.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is very true. I think sometimes it can be even more depressing for people to be on a forum like this one because the number of active posters is shrinking all the time. And you make a good point. No matter how similar 2 or more people seem to be, every single person absolutely is an individual. I have found really that most of the time similarities are superficial and when you really dig you find major differences.
> 
> *I think this is probably the biggest reason so many relationships fail. People just dive right in and find a lot of thorns later on*.


I was having a very heavy conversation with my son last night and mentioned that his mother and I had only known each other a few months (at the most as far as I remember) before we got married. It's strange - because we're actually very different types of people. She's extremely conservative (as in conventional/normal, not politically) - and I'm sort of not. :roll

People say you grow alike as you get older and I think there's a certain amount of truth to that. We have similar views on things. But many things about me she mostly tolerates I think - and of course we don't actually live in the same house anymore. (which is probably just as well)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Reminds me of those time traveling celeb pics.


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

Been talking to a guy and we both pointed out and laughed at all the similarities we have, which are a lot -- down to personality, quirks, interests, and hobbies. Not sure where it's headed but we're planning on meeting up in the near future. He's teaching me to skateboard and we're going to take some photos 🙂


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah I used to go to school with a guy who looked a lot like me. That's what everyone said but I didn't see the resemblance.


----------

